# Du bon usage de la pipe authentique



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

*Avertissement : Fumer nuit gravement à votre santé et à celle de votre entourage, et jaunit votre Macintosh*

J'ai actuellement un problème technique que je souhaite vous soumettre.
Jusqu'à maintenant, j'utilisais le tabac de mes cigarettes à rouler pour ma pipe. Aucun problème.
Or, j'ai investi dans du tabac spécial pipes, et depuis elle s'éteint sans prévenir.
J'ai nettoyé ma Pipe de Saint-Claude, réparé les autorisations, mais rien n'y fait : je suis un inculte.
Comment donc diable s'utilise cet engin ? Jusqu'où tasser ? Suis-je Has-been ? Heeeelp !


----------



## SveDec (16 Février 2006)

Un topic qui parle de pipe(s) au Bar MacG, c'est dangereux


----------



## Nobody (16 Février 2006)

J'espère que l'odeur de la pipe ne vous dérange pas.


----------



## da capo (17 Février 2006)

| <= ceci n'est pas une pipe


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2006)

Il faut déplacer ce topic dans Périphériques : */!\ Pipes, des douleurs et des maux [1][2]... !*


----------



## rezba (17 Février 2006)

Cher Monsieur,

Il conviendrait que vous vous rapprochiez de notre spécialiste de la pipe. Elle est en outre très calée sur la propulsion éthylique des G5.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2006)

la pipe détend, c'est vrai; Mais le kernel panique guette. ou alors c'est la ram qui fait obstruction; Dans tous les cas pensez au ramonage.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> *Avertissement : Fumer nuit gravement à votre santé et à celle de votre entourage, et jaunit votre Macintosh*
> 
> J'ai actuellement un problème technique que je souhaite vous soumettre.
> Jusqu'à maintenant, j'utilisais le tabac de mes cigarettes à rouler pour ma pipe. Aucun problème.
> ...


Je crois bien que ta pipe s'éteint toute seule parce qu'il faut tout le temps tirer dessus.
Comme tu es une feignasse, tu l'oublies et elle s'éteint.

Une bonne pipe, c'est un boulot de longue haleine.


----------



## Jose Culot (17 Février 2006)

Lors de l'achat d'une pipe...ne pas se fier sur sa bonne mine.(Les pipes sont comme les femmes, ce n'est pas parcequ'elles sont belles qu'elles sont bonnes .)
A l'achat d'une pipe bien contrôler que le rapport, largeur du foyer/longueur et diamètre du tuyau sont en correspondance avec la qualité du tabac, sinon la pipe jute précocement et laisse un goût désagréable en bouche ce qui entraîne une pose relativement longue du fumeur et l'extinction du tabac.


NB: Ne pas bourrer trop fort....sinon la pipe s'étouffe.


----------



## kaviar (17 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que Monsieur s'y connaît foutrement bien



Il a surtout le speudo le mieux adapté au sujet


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> *Avertissement : Fumer nuit gravement à votre santé et à celle de votre entourage, et jaunit votre Macintosh*
> 
> J'ai actuellement un problème technique que je souhaite vous soumettre.
> Jusqu'à maintenant, j'utilisais le tabac de mes cigarettes à rouler pour ma pipe. Aucun problème.
> ...



Dans ces problèmes techniques, on se réfère souvent aux expertes : les tailleuses de pipes de Saint-Claude (qui se battent régulièrement pour conserver leur abattement fiscal spécial de 20 %) mais on oublie trop souvent l'expertise des polisseuses de manches de Thiers (qui ont elles aussi un statut d'ouvrières à domicile comme les tailleuses de Saint-Claude).
Une solution est aussi peut-être à rechercher du côté du capitaine Haddock ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Février 2006)

Mon Dieu! J'aurai tout lu, dans ma chienne de vie!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2006)

Alexandre Jardin ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mon Dieu! J'aurai tout lu, dans ma chienne de vie!


OOOOOOOOoooooooohhh
Regardez-le comme il est mignon le patoch' quand il fait son timide!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Dans ces problèmes techniques, on se réfère souvent aux expertes : les tailleuses de pipes de Saint-Claude (qui se battent régulièrement pour conserver leur abattement fiscal spécial de 20 %) mais on oublie trop souvent l'expertise des polisseuses de manches de Thiers (qui ont elles aussi un statut d'ouvrières à domicile comme les tailleuses de Saint-Claude).
> Une solution est aussi peut-être à rechercher du côté du capitaine Haddock ?




..... et tu oublies les tailleuses de pipes de Cogolin dans le Var qui sont aussi réputées que celles de St claude !!!! Mille sabords


----------



## Jose Culot (17 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que Monsieur s'y connaît foutrement bien



Dans le temps...oui. Je n'ai plus qu'en souvenir une panoplie de pipes de diverses origines.
A présent, vu l'age avancé et le port de dentiers, la pratique de la pipe devient un exploit.
Aussi ai-je opté pour le narguylé; celui-ci est nanti d'un tuyau souple...et comme le niveau du liquide refroidisseur est très bas on ne risque pas d'aspirer du liquide par ce tuyau de pipe.
Le réceptacle pour brûler le produit est assez conséquent et permet de longues heures de tabagie.
La pratique du narguylé me donne entiére satisfaction et pratiqué comme je le pratique, n'est ni lassant ni fatiguant. Je vous le recommande, à tout heure du jour et de nuit.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne pipe, c'est un boulot de longue haleine.



C'est une citation de Monica Lewinsky ça, non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2006)

Tu vois le mal partout.







​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois le mal partout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parce que c'est pas bien de tailler des pipes ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2006)

c'était pas plutot le cigarillo elle? enfin ce que j'en dis, après tout.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2006)

olivierwayfinder a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas plutot le cigarillo elle? enfin ce que j'en dis, après tout.



Je pense qu'elle a goûté aux deux.


----------

